# * Gone* Cat-Eye Velo 2 CC-VL200 free.* Gone*



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

A working Cat-Eye Velo 2 CC-VL200 bike pooter thingy that I took off an old bike if anyone wants it let me or it is going in the bin. Free, Gratis, For nothing.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Jan 2020)

CarlP said:


> A working Cat-Eye Velo 2 CC-VL200 bike pooter thingy that I took off an old bike if anyone wants it let me or it is going in the bin. Free, Gratis, For nothing.
> View attachment 499664


Yes please!


----------



## EltonFrog (8 Jan 2020)

PM me your address and I’ll post it to you.


----------



## DCBassman (8 Jan 2020)

Cool, thanks.


----------

